# 2012 Auto Trail Tracker EKS



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi, oh knowledgeable peoples, where is the truma dump valve on this model. Picking the new van up on the 7th May but the sales guy did not know, and we could not find it. Thanks


Bob


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Mine was under the offside bench seat toward the rear (2010 model)


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

That's what we thought, but, the water tank is situated behind the gas fire under the wardrobe. We looked and saw the pipes but no dump valve :? :? :?


----------



## BnJ (Apr 19, 2013)

Hiya from one Bob to another. We have the same model and year as you, and it is there but its fiddly the first time you find it. After that its easy.

Best way I can describe how to find it is look down into the cupboard below the wardrobe, you will see the tank/heater mounted on a wooden "step". In front of the "step" is a white plastic box with various Truma labels on it. The white box is about 6 inches long by 4 inches wide

Feel down UNDER the white box and you will feel the blue water pipe running from left to right fixed to the bottom of the aforementioned wooden "step". The drain valve sits on this pipe and has a bright yellow lever on the top of it. By simply lifting the lever the valve opens to drain the heater.

When we first found it we couldn't actually see it (just felt it) to drain it, but afterwards we had a poke around with a torch and there it was with its bright yellow lever.

I hope that makes sense; its far easier to show someone than to describe it, so good luck.

Bob


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for that Bob, That's where it must be. As we do not pick it up until 7th May, at least I know where it is.

Bob


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Sysinfo said:


> Thanks for that Bob, That's where it must be. As we do not pick it up until 7th May, at least I know where it is.
> 
> Bob


Bob, as a matter of interest, what do you get MPG wise, as on my Starfire I am getting 34 mpg.

Bob


----------



## BnJ (Apr 19, 2013)

Since day one, and bearing in mind it was a new vehicle, we have averaged 29.3 mpg over the 3800 miles we have covered in the first year. However as the engine has loosened up we are now getting around 33 mpg on our recent trips. I would hope that as the engine continues to loosen up, that figure will continue to rise.

Hope you are looking forward to getting yours. We had a couple of small issues with ours from new but nothing a bit of fiddling with didn't fix in the first week or so.

Our biggest disappointment was just recently when at the end of the first year we had a habitation check and they found high moisture levels around the 2 big side windows and along the "skirt" I think they called it where the side walls meet the floor. The engineer at the dealership said it was an easy job to fix it by taking the parts off, drying the walls out and injecting a lot more sealant (far more than the factory used) along the joints. He said he was doing a lot of this kind of thing because he said that there wasn't the attention to detail in his view at the factory when they built them. After getting over the shock that our pride and joy needed this done after only 12 months from new, he did inspire confidence in us so we will get it fixed next week and can then get back to enjoying our van as much as ever.

So if i were to offer you any advice, it would be to get your dealer to do a full damp check on the vehicle before you collect it, this is part and parcel of its yearly habitation check.

Keep us informed and enjoy it .. we love ours and have 3 decent sized trips already planned this year.

Bob


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info Bob. My 2011 Starfire that was supplied by Johnscross, has been trouble free for the 19 months we have owned it. First hab check was spot on. Whoever buys mine will have a super van as I have left the camos dome on, along with the sky box. All that's required is a tv. I had DRL's fitted, alloy wheels, and twin 110ah batteries, and all the lights inside are leds. All I need now is a stand for my Avtex W164DR. 
Ps, phoned the dealer to mention the possibility of impending damp, and was told all is in hand.

Pick it up on 7th May. Then away on 23rd for 5 weeks. Can't wait.

Bob


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

BnJ said:


> Since day one, and bearing in mind it was a new vehicle, we have averaged 29.3 mpg over the 3800 miles we have covered in the first year. However as the engine has loosened up we are now getting around 33 mpg on our recent trips. I would hope that as the engine continues to loosen up, that figure will continue to rise.
> 
> Hope you are looking forward to getting yours. We had a couple of small issues with ours from new but nothing a bit of fiddling with didn't fix in the first week or so.
> 
> ...


Hi Bob, an update. Picked it up no problem, but a few niggles to be sorted. Dump valve is where you said, and a damp test was less than 12%, which is fine. Sat nav has lost the GPS somewhere as its showing a red cross beside the GPS symbol. Have reset the system but stays the same. I wonder if it has become disconnected at the back. The infra red remote does not work. It works, as you can see the flashes using a smart phone camera, but the entertainment thingy does not see it. Slide out bed legs are next to useless as they are so fragile.
Other than that, the ride is good and the gear-changing is excellent. Ps the UP button ( I have found the info ) does in fact give you a quick gear-change, rather than holding it in the gear you are in.

Regards

bob


----------

